# repeat I & D in ER during global period



## ggparker14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Patient has a repeat I & D in ER two days after the initial I&D. Would modifier 58 be an appropriate code to use in this circumstance?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## johnpsenetto (Aug 20, 2011)

*Sounds like-78*

need more info. Was it a complication?


----------



## ggparker14 (Aug 20, 2011)

documentation reads: previous treatment in the ED includes I & D abscess. Treatments since wound repair include oral antibiotics and regular soap and water washings. There has been bloody discharge from the wound. Redness status: right thigh has improved mildly. 
Packing intact on right thigh, erythema is well within marked region, however, remains 4 cm in diameter. There is a purelent draining present on the bandage removed.

procedure: The area was prepped with hibiclens and locally anesthetized with 1% lidocaine with epi. An incision is already present secondary to I&D 2 days previous. Approximately 10 ml blood tinged pus expressed. The incision was left open with a drain in place. Strict sterile technique was used through procedure.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ggparker14 (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks for your help.


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Aug 23, 2011)

78 modifier implies a return to the operating room or procedure room


----------

